# Sunday fun!



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying out a new camera I got yesterday..up early and sun was out so snapped a few of my two


DSC_3466 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3465 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3458 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3457 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3450 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3444 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3430 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3426 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3420 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3417 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3403 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3401 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3386 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3394 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3361 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3383 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_3365 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou..they are both worn out and fast asleep now!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

love the pics, great fun they had,
i love your dave,
michelle x


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

:wink5:Thanks Michelle..


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant photos, what a comedy duo they are.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They had a great time by the look of things


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some of those especially made me laugh out loud, the way you have captured the expressions and the movement of his floppy chops are hilarious.
absolutely brilliant, see that in spite of size she still gets the better of him at times!!

I would say the camera was a good investement although I expect the person using it should take some credit.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all..yeah she does sort him out despite the size difference lol
Yep the camera is similar to my old one but a little better.Heres a few from yesterdays antics!!


DSC_4354 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4273 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4267 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4321 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4318 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4286 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4286 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4210 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4183 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4109 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4104 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4399 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If the media printed some of those I can imagine the hysteria, of those who didnt understand how mastiff/bully breeds play


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

fab pics of action packed fun! to anyone unaware of the breeds that could look horrific but when you know the breeds you can appreciate its all good natured rough and tumble,brilliantly captured


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, there are really some terrific/horrific faces being pulled there ! Brilliant photos and gorgeous dogs .

Edit: Where were you relative to the sun/what time of day? Mostly white dogs are a right biatch to photograph properly! Especially if you are trying to catch one totally black one and one white one in the same frame ! I always end up blowing white dogs on sunny days .


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah it does look like they are killing each other but literally just rough and tumble.With regards to question about the sun and exposing pics if its really bright I use exposure compensation on the camera but tbh the nikon does a good job metering in bright light but yes very tricky getting detail on a white dog in harsh light.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

...and here they are worn out with the little un nicking Daves bed! He was too tired to care though and just flopped lol

DSC_4408 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

another fab pic...wish i could get great shots like that but its always hit and miss for me with a camera :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

great pics


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Those photos are so lovely! Aww.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave seems to have grown into his skin...sort of! He is just gorgeous, I bet he's such a soppy beast.

I love the pictures, they look like they play so well together despite the size difference. I don't doubt for a second that your girly puts Dave in his place 

Such a gorgeous pair!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone and yeah he is a soppy great lump but all this hot weather makes him slobber even more!!!!lol


DSC_5024 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_5028 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_5013 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4998 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4994 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4990 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4985 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4925 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_4884 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

what great pics

my two ruff and tumble like this too....and chew ears!!!


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

wow fab pics , thanks for sharing x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

They shots are just stunning !Wow.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

What fabulous pictures!!! You truly have captured their personalities. I love his chops &#9829; 
I thoroughly enjoyed looking through them and even had to show my hubby. Thank you so much for sharing


----------

